# Hay lift?



## MResner (Mar 14, 2002)

I heard on the radio yesterday that some sportsmen's group(s) are planning to haul hay to landowners. Has anyone heard anything more about this? It seems to me that private vehicles hauling hay will take that business away from licensed commercial trucking operators.

Let's see now...commercial hunting operators who pay a $100 license fee to sell public property are ECONOMIC DEVELOPMENT, but commercial truckers who pay thousands in licenses, fees, and taxes should have the business taken from them?


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Haven't you ever heard of the saying, Help your neighbor.

Trying to make an issue out of this is about the silliest thing I have ever heard. :eyeroll:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I agree with Redlabel I am not familiar with what is going on with these groups, but it looks like a friendly gesture of people in this state helping other people. I am sure their intent isn't to take business away from these trucking operations. I think this is what the state needs: people getting out and lending a hand to show we appreciate the landowners and the struggles they have as well......


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

It is a nice gesture, but the impact will be pretty minimal. You can't haul much hay with a pickup. Unless you have a 3/4 ton or larger and a gooseneck trailer, you won't be able to haul more than a couple of bales.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

What I'd really like to know is if there's a fund to which I and other sportspersons could contribute that is being used to purchase and haul hay. Best would be one organized by a sportspersons group. Would be a nice way of affirming how much sportpersons care about and appreciate landowners, especially those in need right now. Anyone aware of such a fund?


----------

